
Show HN: Blog2Cast – A service to convert blogs to podcasts - asafyish
https://blog2cast-9663a.firebaseapp.com/
======
asafyish
Hi guys,

I am working on a side project and will appreciate any feedback !

The idea is real simple, if you have a blog, and want to increase your readers
engagement, one way is to convert your blog to a podcast, helping your readers
listen to your blog on the go.

The core idea is working, even though limited, the blog cannot exceed 1500
characters, but that's mostly technical and can be solved with additional
work.

The feature set is quite limited, and that were I am mostly interested in
feedback, what feature should be next ?

I was thinking about: 1\. Supplying the blogger with an HTML snippet for easy
embedding in the blog. 2\. Re-scan your blog daily and produce a new audio
file, if changed.

I am also searching for a new name, blog2cast is just a temporary name, What
do you think about vocalitic.com ? That name is not too specific and it does
relate to the 'vocal' part.

Thanks Allot !

~~~
R4nger
Good job! Getting something out is always tough. I guess this is still WIP but
I'd recommend putting out some info on why I should log in. It's tough to give
someone my email when confronted with a simple login box.

I wouldn't worry too much about the name. The idea is pretty cool. I'd love to
know how you're dealing with listicles and tone of the blog-posts (but again,
don't want to share my email at this stage).

If you're open to more features, the other way around from podcast to blogs
would also be a nice.

> I was thinking about: 1. Supplying the blogger with an HTML snippet for easy
> embedding in the blog. 2. Re-scan your blog daily and produce a new audio
> file, if changed.

I'd recommend #2. Preferably something that monitors rss / atom feeds. I'd
worry about updates/changes after figuring out how the monitoring of the feed
works.

